# Questions about 12 week old teeth



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

Before I get deep into this, these are things I know/understand (please correct me if I'm wrong):
-OFA hips and elbows at 2 years old
-Underbite (overshot) jaw is disqualification for confirmation

Ok- Alvin is 12 weeks old and was born with a slight underbite.

[SKIP TO THE BOTTOM FOR THE SHORT VERSION] Our breeder told us we could get another puppy, but we wanted temperament over conformation because he is training for a Therapy program. I started out with absolutely no intention of breeding/showing him but now that he has grown into his skin a bit, his structure looks great (per breed standard). I'm worried he will be a bit oversized but so was his sire and grandfather, who hold titles. Not to mention he had an outstanding bubbly temperament. My main focus is to put him to work with therapy and if that's not enough for him then maybe move into some other organization. Our breeder sold his sire and when I sent her updated pictures of Alvin she said she seemed really impressed with how he had filled out. His vet also said he is a very impressive GSD and he will be a nice stocky boy. 

His underbite seems to be fixing itself, hypothetically if they do fix themselves, can he be shown? Now, I don't really care to show but I would like to stud him out. Would he be worth anyone's time as a working dog with no show titles? He comes from a predominantly working line. 

Please be honest but cordial. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

If he's predominantly a working line I wouldn't worry about showing him. Working lines are better suited for competitions not the show ring. 
Find a local Schtuzhund club and go from there!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

VanBuren shepherds said:


> Find a local Schtuzhund club and go from there!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would love to work him in schuzhund, but it one of the therapy restrictions. If therapy work proves that it's not "our thing" then schuzhund it is


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Underbites often correct themselves as the adult teeth come in and the jaws stop growing. IF he had an underbite as a little puppy, though, it may never correct itself. 

Your puppy is 12 weeks old. Way too young to determine if he is breeding material or not.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Underbites often correct themselves as the adult teeth come in and the jaws stop growing. IF he had an underbite as a little puppy, though, it may never correct itself.
> 
> Your puppy is 12 weeks old. Way too young to determine if he is breeding material or not.


Thanks  










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice looking puppy.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Very nice looking puppy.


Thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

